# old cars you have spent so much time on and wish you had never sold



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

As above any of you guys feel like i do sometimes. Owned a car then sold it only to now wish you had kept it as you put so much time and money into it.
Here is two of my ones i wish i had never sold on


----------



## Shinyvec (Feb 12, 2010)

I got my hands on a J plate Merc W124 260E with just 2 owners and 92,000 miles and it had all the original paperwork including the bill of sale and the extras list with everything ticked. The car cost pack in 1992 just over £30,000 and it cost me £850 BARGAIN. It was a cracking motor and I spent a lot of time and money on it but when I got my current Vectra C I lost interest in it and sold it, I wish I didnt now


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

yeah, i feel that way about my old rover coupe, i had to get rid of it coz my insurance messed me about, but i loved it and it was a mint example. wish i could track the same one down now as id have it back on a second.

think most of us have some kinda car we fell that way about, no?


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

You have great taste in cars :thumb:

Aren't you going to regret selling the audi as well though? 

One of the reasons I'm never going to sell my mk1.


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

my ibiza GTi, not that "old" but i still miss it loads, spent loads of time on it, just when i was getting into detialing so each panel had something different on it and i had done 90% of a full interior facelift fit out in it.

new owner still has it and looks after it i'm told


----------



## MerlinGTI (Nov 4, 2009)

love the Golf :thumb:


----------



## MoggyTech (Feb 28, 2009)

Always regretted getting rid of my Mark Three Cortina.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

mick1985 said:


> yeah, i feel that way about my old rover coupe,


I don't miss mine much - well, saying that, there is often times where I fancy a nice early morning blat with the roof out.


----------



## BigLeeM (Jan 24, 2010)

I miss my old Mk2 with a 2.9vr in it,recaro's,BBS RM's and loads of other stuff plus it upset Subaru's. Lol. I spent a lot of money on this having the recaros refurbed and the wheels and having paint work done,ect........


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Before i always wants a Rover 220 Turbo coupe "FDH" plate, lovely examples 

Mine was my old Rover 214 Cabriolet, i love that carm nothing special not fast, but really enjoyable and lot of good memories


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

All of them 

Heres the ones with piccys

*1998 Puma*

















1999 323i MTech Coupe (last of the E36) (Dogs identity is being protected 

















2001 330 MSport (amazing)


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Mitsubishi GTO Twin Turbo import. Absolutely amazing car. Turbo upgrade, £2000 wheels, custom big bore exhaust, poly bushes, big brake conversion plus tons more. 

Lexus Soarer V8 GT Unlimited Active (Uzz32). One of only about 6 in the UK and only 700 ever made. First production car with sat nav, touch screen controls, active suspension (computer controlled).


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

What was the 323 like dan? I'm going to look at one exactly like that tomorrow.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Havent got any pictures to hand but ive 3 cars i wish id never sold

92 J plate 309 Goodwood Gti. Was a joke amongst all my mates about how it would never get stone chipped due to the amount of polish it had on it. I remember each panel getting about 10 coats of AG SRP as i had a week off when i got it and it looked awesome when id finished. This was WAY before i new about DW!!! Was about the time of the eclipse in 99/00 ish. i cherished that car like no other. Saw it on ebay 18 months back in a sorry state. Bodywork dinged up, wood pack had been swiped etc......

306 GTi-6. In Nile Blue. Again, cherished and loved but sold to fund my best ever car....

A 1995 N BMW 328i cabriolet. Previosuly owned by Adrian Flux's daughter. Honked of perfume when i got it! Damn the wife demanding a mortgage. Finance guy basically said its the car or the house. NEVER forgiven her for that............!

Will try and find out some pics......


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

I had a 1987 xr3i in white , Full RS bodykit , £'sssss spent on the engine , Full Janspeed exhaust from manifold , Recaro seats from a RS turbo , Back seats removed rear roll cage , 3 spoke TSW's 17's, Lowered to the max , Banging stereo , Car was mintola 

I only got £2500 for it when i sold it :-(

That was back in 1990


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

alexf said:


> You have great taste in cars :thumb:
> 
> Aren't you going to regret selling the audi as well though?
> 
> One of the reasons I'm never going to sell my mk1.


Loved my mk1 wish i had just stored it away in a garage think i spent nearly £7k on rebuilding it but at the time the wife was pregnant and needed the money for a house.
Going to feel the same about the audi i know i am thats pretty much the reason behind the thread trying to convince myself once again to keep it :lol:
I owned a couple of 220 turbos like a few of you. Rover gets such a bad name i loved them :thumb:


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

miss my old orion ghia si, sadly sold on as was for ever fighting the rot, almost up to 100k, gearbox almost worn out etc.

very rare cars these

owned for years spent £££ keeping it looking like this, sold in 2006 to a brother who wrecked it, then sold on again now sadly l919 vtp no longer comes up on the dvla reg check

wish i had kept it , did get a few comments from folk back in the day

only have a few photos of it with my first digi camera


----------



## jamesw (Mar 10, 2010)

Probably not to many people's taste I know - my very first car bought standard when I was 17.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2010)

no pics, but had a P6 Rover 3500S, superb car,way ahead of its time,spent a small fortune on body and paint, kept it about two years then sold it to a friend who wrote it off within a week!,dont see many around these days


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Keep finding old pics heres when i had my evo 4 and 5 
and my old winter Rangie it was mint


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

My beloved first run about that I bought a few months after buying my Megane. It's my 1995 Renault 5 Campus 1.4.

Full of character, fun to drive and only cost me £600. It was actually in brillant condition when I first got it. Had either been washed and polished regularly or garaged as the paint work was really good. Interior was mint too.



















Sadly it ended up like this after some utter c*ck in a Nissan Navara went into the **** of it. He paid me £700 in cash for it though and then I sold the dead R5 for £150 so I made on it. Still, I was guinely sad to see it go.










I do have a feeling that when I sell my VW Lupo that I may that way about the car as I do love it and have spent a fair bit of time and plenty of money on it. lol


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

Midlands Detailing said:


> I don't miss mine much - well, saying that, there is often times where I fancy a nice early morning blat with the roof out.


OOOH an FDH:argie:, nice. id kill for one like that now but trying to find a clean one these days is near impossible :wall:

not for lack of trying though :thumb:


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

R32rob said:


> What was the 323 like dan? I'm going to look at one exactly like that tomorrow.


It was great, fast smooth, not sure on MPG (it did'nt have a trip comp) but it did'nt need filling often then again petrol was well under a pound back then.

The only things I did'nt like were caused by the first owner who in a little under a year really duffed up the paint, a few coats of SRP sorted it though.

look out for rocking driver seat, the seat base wears and causes it to loosen up, easily bodged (repair is over £400) but a pain noe the less, and the rear window seals perish.

Other wise a brilliant car.:thumb:


----------



## ScoobyDan (Aug 26, 2006)

I really miss my 1990 Escort Rs Turbo, I owned it about 16 years ago and still wonder what happened to it. 

But the car I most regret selling was my Subaru WR1, it was my pride and joy and even though I replaced it with a newer, faster model I just dont get the same feeling of satisfaction and pride when I look at it after waxing it.

No pics of the RS on the pc but here is the WR1.


----------



## kingkong (May 23, 2007)

ScoobyDan said:


> I really miss my 1990 Escort Rs Turbo, I owned it about 16 years ago and still wonder what happened to it.
> 
> But the car I most regret selling was my Subaru WR1, it was my pride and joy and even though I replaced it with a newer, faster model I just dont get the same feeling of satisfaction and pride when I look at it after waxing it.
> 
> No pics of the RS on the pc but here is the WR1.


love that colour :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

jamesw said:


> Probably not to many people's taste I know - my very first car bought standard when I was 17.....


Good God!

Though not to my taste in the slightest, it mustn't half have cost a bit, and to do it at 17, all credit I suppose.

Very similar plate to Dawn (MagpieV6) as well, I think?

S


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

^^^ Not my taste either i'm affraid^^^
But i am sure if i was 17 just now i am sure i probably would must have worked hard on it so credit for that and it is very clean :thumb:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

That Corsa certainly has had some work put into it. 

Also, a few years back this was a very in style for hot hatches on the modified scene. Things just move on I guess.

Also, I'm assuming that the intercooler at the front was a sign of something more than just bodywork modifications!!


----------



## evosticks (Jan 30, 2010)

One of these 

Sadly the factory fitted 80's BL rot set in and due to other stuff going on in my world I gave it away  

Not to everyone's taste I'll admit but I loved the undesirable, Q-car image. The raw power (...and noise) once the turbo spooled up was hugely addictive. Most people were blissfully unaware what it was and many an owner of more exotic kit was surprised by its ability. So easy to increase the power too - a reprofiled needle, decent exhaust and quarter turn on the actuator rod = 170/180bhp 

I'd have another (less the tinworm!) in the blink of an eye. Happy days... :argie:


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

my first BMW coupe
1st pics at home
























after a bit of time and shopping


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

evosticks said:


> One of these
> 
> Sadly the factory fitted 80's BL rot set in and due to other stuff going on in my world I gave it away
> 
> ...


Mg Maestro Turbo?? 
I :argie: it i always wanted one i nearly sold my first car a mk1 xr2 to buy one but it was sold before i got the chance.
A TRUE CLASSIC :thumb:


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)




----------



## mr bountyfull (May 13, 2008)

ScoobyDan said:


> I really miss my 1990 Escort Rs Turbo, I owned it about 16 years ago and still wonder what happened to it.
> 
> But the car I most regret selling was my Subaru WR1, it was my pride and joy and even though I replaced it with a newer, faster model I just dont get the same feeling of satisfaction and pride when I look at it after waxing it.
> 
> No pics of the RS on the pc but here is the WR1.


The only good looking model they made IMHO, ducking now waiting on incoming!!!!!

Steve.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

Tabbs said:


> my first BMW coupe
> 1st pics at home
> 
> 
> ...


Love E36's, the rims look great.

I went the other way with my one, de spoilered (fitted an E46 Lip style) and got shot of the chrome and went for a black kidney grill to match the shadow line trim:thumb:


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

For me had to be the cossie or the s1 rs turbo ahh or the M3 LOL!!

Spent £££££ lost a packet on them all but hey ho we only live once right :thumb:


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Really miss Supercharged Saxo VTR that I sold two years ago














































thousands spent on it

160 bhp at the wheels, only wieghed 800 kg, had a Quaife lsd, Bilstein shoc`ks, custom Faulkner front springs uprated torsionb bars, properly quick both on the road and track gave many more powerful cars a shock

also looked pretty good once detailed.


----------



## Danno1975 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Sweet*



Mason said:


> For me had to be the cossie or the s1 rs turbo ahh or the M3 LOL!!
> 
> Spent £££££ lost a packet on them all but hey ho we only live once right :thumb:


Very nice collection


----------



## msherry21 (Jun 24, 2007)

This was my baby, The worlds only 3 Litre V6 Supercharged Mk1 MR2, sadly not mine anymore...


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

That S1 is :argie::argie::argie: I miss my old one too. C6** PSF was the plate think it will be in scrap yard heaven now. They are fetching some amount of money for a minter now adays.
oh and the cossie aswell.:argie:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

im loving the series one too very nice and awesomely clean


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Cheers Guys

I do miss the S1 it was a real minter in all aspects not many left now!


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

My 92 BB1 2.2 Vtec auto prelude. 197bhp, and a lot of fun! Best £400 I ever spent.









Granted I replaced it with this - 









but i still miss the lude!


----------



## Roo1978 (May 12, 2007)

I miss all of my previous cars in some way or another but three stick out over the rest:
My Carlton GSI








Which the new owner did this to:








Escort Van: Not to everyones taste but I was young and I liked it! Started of with a standard van too so it was all my own work.








The new owner did this to it:








and my old Mondeo, again, not to everyones taste and again it started as a standard car:
















And the new owner did this to it:

















Which is perhaps why I'm so reluctant to sell any of my cars now! Ive had the 850 T5 for 8 years and the Range Rover 3 years.


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

neild92 said:


> Keep finding old pics heres when i had my evo 4 and 5
> and my old winter Rangie it was mint


Any chance that White one could have ended up in Northern Ireland?

There is one just like it, really really bad shape but that number plate is almost identical to it Ithink..I recognised it staight away. I'm going to go see if I can see it sitting where it usually does next time.. I could be totally wrong though..


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

years ago before my supras i had a ford capri brooklands 280, no pics unfortunately , but rare now and holding decent money , but it was a limited edition to end the manufacture of the car


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

Modmedia said:


> Any chance that White one could have ended up in Northern Ireland?
> 
> There is one just like it, really really bad shape but that number plate is almost identical to it Ithink..I recognised it staight away. I'm going to go see if I can see it sitting where it usually does next time.. I could be totally wrong though..


No sorry bud cannot be it it is now for sale on ebay a boy from kirkclady has it up for sale and it is still as mint as the day i sold it :thumb:


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

mine was a cavalier gsi and a pug 306 xsi will try find some pics.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

the bora is my current car the others have gone on to pastures new.


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

My 1986 Audi Quattro Turbo. Miss this car an awful lot and always have a huge pang of guilt everytime I see one on the road.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

oh my ,,

i loved this car


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

Jim_964 said:


> My 1986 Audi Quattro Turbo. Miss this car an awful lot and always have a huge pang of guilt everytime I see one on the road.


OMG that is lovely! The split rims too :doublesho :argie:


----------



## Jim_964 (Jan 25, 2009)

alexf said:


> OMG that is lovely! The split rims too :doublesho :argie:


Thanks. She was a bit of a beast :thumb: I wish I could have kept it but I traded it in when I bought my first 911 as I couldn't afford to have both.


----------

